
Ask HN: Planning to pursue physics degree without academic background - itchynosedev
I don&#x27;t have any higher education. My CS degree is half baked and I am 31. I was not in a great place in my early 20s (or anywhere throughout my 20s) to finish my degree, but always managed enough to work as a software developer. I am now moving onto high for my area paying job in consultancy in devops space, which I am stoked about, but...<p>I always had fascination with maths, but I was never good at it. I don&#x27;t know how to study maths, or how to study at all. I know some algebra, a bit of limits but trying to tackle calculus left me frustrated.<p>I am really interested in physics, specifically thermodynamics and mechanical engineering.<p>I need some advice how to proceed.<p>I took some time to create a schedule around studying. I learned about study techniques (questioning, repetition, spacing, taking breaks, etc). I bought Spivak - Calculus (3rd edition) some time ago and moved my way through Foundations chapter a few years earlier, but exercises got really overwhelming pretty fast. I can do first few in every chapter, but struggle soon after. Is this normal for this book?<p>Now to complete my plan I have two things lacking:<p>- Mentor<p>- Study groups<p>While I can follow a textbook through a lot of grinding and suffering, but I feel like somebody with better understanding would be a great resource.<p>Same for study groups. If I am confused by an exercise, would be great to ask somebody who worked through it. I am lucky if Stackexchange has a similar question.<p>Now to be accepted to university, I will have to pass screening math test, which involves basic calculus, algebra, trig.<p>Which brings me to my original question: does it make sense to hop on a university program? That will get me to learning physics, provide support and have access to like-minded people. On the other hand, if I get good enough at maths to be able to pass the screening test, maybe I&#x27;ll be able to move to physics by myself.<p>Does trying to find a tutor in my area make sense? Or online? Does anyone have experience with self-guided learning or with online tutor?<p>Any advice will be much appreciated!
======
eesmith
A physics education requires a lot of mathematics, or rather, a lot of certain
types of mathematics. I think thermodynamics as covered in physics is more
statistical mechanics.

You said you are interested in thermodynamics and mechanical engineering. How
does that draw you to physics? I think mechanical engineering would be a
better field.

My suggestion is to look for evening/night classes taught at (say) a local
community college.

~~~
itchynosedev
Thanks! I should mention that my interest is in workings of everyday things:
cars, engines, fridges, etc.

I assumed that most of these are some sort of combination of electrial,
mechanical engineering and thermodynamics being a small part of it, but all of
them requiring a subset of physics.

~~~
eesmith
Your interests are much more aligned with engineering than with physics.

Pick a school and compare the physics program with the engineering ones to see
which are more aligned with your interests.

I picked Iowa semi-arbitrarily. Here are recent undergraduate physics projects
- [https://physics.uiowa.edu/undergraduate-program/recent-
under...](https://physics.uiowa.edu/undergraduate-program/recent-
undergraduate-research-projects-2016-17) . None of them deal with everyday
things, that I could tell. Most deal with space science or astrophysics.
(Other schools might be more focused on, say, solid state physics or particle
physics.)

Then take a look at the mechanical engineering program, at
[https://me.engineering.uiowa.edu/undergraduate-
program](https://me.engineering.uiowa.edu/undergraduate-program) and the
student outcomes at [https://me.engineering.uiowa.edu/about/mechanical-
engineerin...](https://me.engineering.uiowa.edu/about/mechanical-engineering-
program/student-outcomes) .

If there is a college nearby, visit and talk to an admissions councilor.

